# Looks Awesome



## Gizmo (15/10/13)

If the price is right I would consider.


----------



## Riaz (15/10/13)

yes indeed


----------



## Derick (15/10/13)

We can do it for about R900 - guesstimate


----------



## Derick (16/10/13)

That's for a kit though - 2 18650 batts, zipper case, Some sort of DCT tank, spare cart for the tank and a charger for the batteries - just the device should be cheaper, but I don't have a price for that


----------

